# Canon EOS 30D, used, help please



## ArteLarry (May 8, 2011)

Yesterday, I bought a used Canon EOS 30D from a very good friend. He bought it in 2009 and has only used it once. I have been looking to upgrade as I use my current camera almost daily and it was too limiting.
I realize that this camera is quite a bit more complex then my current camera. But am finding that the images are *blurry*. I am in the process of going through each feature one by one, with the manual in hand. But, at this point am worried that there may be a problem with the camera. The photo's also are a bit yellow.
If it is just a matter of time to get used to the camera and it's features. If it is possible that I need to simply adjust the camera settings. I would be fine with this, but am not sure how to evaluate it. 
If anyone who has a Canon EOS 30D can help I would greatly appreciate it. I would prefer to move forward with excitement, rather then feeling that I made a mistake. 
Thank you


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have never owned one but the reputation of the camera is excellent and an ex partner of mine used a D20 professionally. It sounds like you need to check the "white balance" in your manual for the yellowing and please are we talking about flash or outdoor pictures? Blurry again could be wrong exposure but inside or outside makes a big difference. I would try to use manually so you can meter read the shots and set f stop and speeds manually as it could be a battery issue so that the speeds are off and you are shaking the camera. There is little latitude in digital to save shots a stop or two off which is easy with film cameras.


----------



## ArteLarry (May 8, 2011)

Thank you very much. 
HAve read the wonderful reviews and this is why I ran to get this camera. 
I will have more patients and hope to have better luck. I have tried about half of your recommendations, without luck. But will persevere! Truly appreciate your response.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I can't be more help but I gave you the way to start. Keep posting here I am a retired Pro and only worked with digital briefly towards the end of my stint there.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

To check the Camera, try setting everything into automatic, and taking a picture with good light. 

If you are taking blurry pictures, it's more likely to do with the settings and environment, as well as how you are holding the camera. Make sure you are holding the camera correctly, make sure you have decent light. 

White Balance is likely the cause of the "yellow" issue, set it to Automatic until you are more used to the camera. 

The 30D is an advanced Camera, don't try to use it fully manual yet, until you are more comfortable with it. Use semi-automatic modes and gradually move towards full manual. I often used to take a lot of blurry pictures, it's usually down to low light and settings. I've also taken some incredibly sharp photo's, so it's all me, not the camera. 

If your friend is a proficient photographer, or if you know someone who is, get them to take a few photos if you are worried the camera might be faulty. They might also be able to give you some advice on how to get to grips with the camera.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Blurriness comes from one of three things:

1] camera movement while taking the photograph - if the shutter speed is slow (to counteract low light) the subject will be blurred as the camera moves when you press the shutter release button

try: 
* holding the camera left hand holding the lens, right hand holding the camera body, legs slightly apart and one foot slightly in front of the other - in other words a stable position.
* use a tripod in low light situations
* set the camera controls to automatic - the flash will fire if needed

2] image not focused properly - if you have not adjusted the focus ring properly OR have not used autofocus correctly the image will be blurred

try:
* check what setting you have the autofocus set on, or if you have the camera set to manual focus (MF)- many cameras allow various settings such as continuous focus (C-AF - for moving objects the camera trys to adjust the focus as the object moves), single focus (S-AF the camera focuses on where the object is and doesn't change if the object moves). If you have the autofocus on you should hear, and see the lens move when you half press the shutter release button, keep your finger so the button is half pressed then when ready push the button all the way down to take the shot. Most cameras have a little alert sound when the autofocus has locked onto your subject too.

3] dirty lens - if the lens ahs a build upi of fingerprints, dust, moisture or grease the image may be blurry

try: clean the lens with a cleaning cloth designed for camera use or at least those designed for cleaning reading glasses etc. - soft lint free cloth is what you need. Don't use detergent or anything abrasive - water or specialist lens/reading glasses cleaning fluid if anything.

As far as the yellowing goes, as was said above, check your white balance settings - set them to auto until you know more about this feature.

Not knowing your level of experience I hope I haven't made this too basic - aslo hope it helps and welcome to TSF's Photographer's Corner :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the photo section of TSF :wave:


I'd take it into a camera store and try one of their lens and see if it focus' correctly. If not, the nice man will likely help you package it to send to Canon for adjustment.


HERE'S an indepth review of your camera.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Make sure that the little switch in the lens barrel marked 'AF|MF' is set to AF.

AF = Auto Focus
MF = Manual Focus (This can be a disaster if you don't know manual focussing techniques associated with the camera)

Edit: Ops - I see yustr covered that bit...


----------



## topov (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All,
Just came across this forum and was hoping someone may have a solution - it is help ref canon 30d camera I have had for about 2yrs.
All of a sudden the camera will not stayed powered on.
2 batteries used which have been swapped - no change.
It looks like there is some kind of "short/tripping" occurring but cant understand why this would suddenly start happening.
NB
I have also looked after the camera ie; not dropped.

Any help appreciated, (visited a local camera store and was told, try removing the lens as well - did but no joy):4-dontkno


----------

